# Dead Mallards



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I love shooting mallards. Sometimes waiting them out is tough, but if you do, it will pay off for you some days. the shooting could have been better for the both of us but we still got r' done.....it turned into a warm day, I shoulda ditched the jacket


I'm running out of classy thread titles.. my wife wants me to use "mallard mash" she keeps bugging me


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That's a sweet 'stache


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice row of greenies. (And 'stache).


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

a man after my own heart. Nice job!


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Getch're green on


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good lookin mallrds


----------



## JSF-35 (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice work!


----------

